# Unknown language: sayam sama didi mwahs



## vincelf

hi, 

I would like to know the language and the meaning in english or french.

thanks for your help,


----------



## panjabigator

Can you give more context?


----------



## MariadeManila

hi panjabigator!

isn't "didi" = "sister" in panjabi?


----------



## mansio

It's Indonesian/Malaysian.


----------



## panjabigator

MariadeManila said:


> hi panjabigator!
> 
> isn't "didi" = "sister" in panjabi?



Yes, it is.


----------



## vincelf

panjabigator said:


> Can you give more context?



no I'm sorry I cannot


----------

